
Next Housing Recession in 2020, Predicts Zillow - t23
https://www.investopedia.com/investing/next-housing-recession-2020-predicts-zillow/
======
mrosett
This article is based on a survey of experts that was conducted in May 2018
[0]. Many of those experts cited monetary policy, and the Fed did indeed raise
rates three times over the remainder of 2018. However, the Fed has
subsequently cut rates twice. In other words, this is outdated and shouldn't
have been submitted.

[0] [http://zillow.mediaroom.com/2018-05-22-Experts-Predict-
Next-...](http://zillow.mediaroom.com/2018-05-22-Experts-Predict-Next-
Recession-Will-Begin-in-2020)

------
nickgrosvenor
I welcome it, as metropolitan home prices are comically out of reach for
nearly all income levels.

~~~
notathrowaway27
While I agree, wouldn’t a recession caused by rising interest rates keep
housing unaffordable for these same buyers? Since getting a loan would then be
more expensive.

~~~
pmart123
Housing prices would likely fall in that scenario. In the early eighties,
homes values were cheap, but mortgage rates were expensive.

------
wil421
An owned by Zillow house has been for sale in my neighborhood for 5 months.
Meanwhile 5-6 other houses have sold including my neighbors. Myself, my
mother-in-law, brother-in-law, and 2 co workers have bought and sold (except
me) houses this year with ease. The houses were on the market for less than 30
days with offers at or above asking prices, 2 of them had small bidding
“wars”. They had offers at the first open house.

I closed in March and everyone that closed after me has gotten a better rate
due to the Fed drop.

Still shocked the owned by Zillow house has not sold.

~~~
sjg007
I am not shocked. Local real estate agents won't show the houses to a client.

~~~
kminehart
Why not? They would still get commission on the sale, right?

~~~
heelix
Zillow and the classic real estate brokerage don't get along. There is a push
to make buying a house an internet shopping cart thing, which the brokers
really don't want. Were people to get the information, automate the
regulation, and do the 98% common paperwork - folks would watch that 6%
disappear.

There are plenty of gotchas that can go wrong in one of the most expensive
purchases people make (rarely, at that). Also, most of these brokerages are
(somewhat) trying to build their own systems. That MLS insider 'advantage' is
being devalued by most folks. Zillow does make it easy to couch surf without
having to deal with the contract, contract, sign, sign, agent. Those leads are
worth cash.

------
bcheung
Zillow is not making a very convincing argument here. Seems like a wild guess
at best.

------
masonic
Zillow can't even get my original purchase price within 100% of reality
despite it being public record. Also, it estimates my home value almost 40%
off identical floorplans on my same street.

------
paxys
If everyone is convinced there's going to be a recession then there isn't
going to be a recession.

